
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (December 2015) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
swillis16
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Been here 25 years so I should go somewhere else. My gf
is ready to move as well.

Technologies: Javascript, Python, Flask, Go, NodeJS, most main flavors of SQL,
MongoDB, CSS/LESS/SASS. Also familiar with Scala, Ruby and some other
languages and am willing to work with anything except PHP and Java. C# is fine
though cause Windows dev tools "tend" to be easy to use.

Github:
[https://github.com/sylvesterwillis](https://github.com/sylvesterwillis)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sylvesterwillis](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sylvesterwillis)

Email: sylvester.lee.willis@gmail.com

Blog: [https://sylvesterwillis.github.io/](https://sylvesterwillis.github.io/)

I'm very active on Twitter so even if I don't seem like a good candidate feel
free to add me on Twitter at @SylvesterWillis because I'm always willing to
talk about tech stuff.

EDIT: Formatting since I'm a lurker not a poster.

------
architv07
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technolgies: Python, JavaScript, Java, Django, Flask, IoT, Haskell(beginner),
PHP.

Resume/CV: [https://goo.gl/Yb4cIc](https://goo.gl/Yb4cIc)

GitHub: [https://github.com/architv](https://github.com/architv)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/architv](https://www.linkedin.com/in/architv)

email: architv07 at gmail dot com

==========================================================================

Experience: I have 3 years of experience with Full Stack Development. I have
interned at 3 startups where my work involved working with various web
technologies.

I am an open source fan and contributed to many open source projects. Current
interests include Internet of Things, functional programming, VR and AR.

Open to REMOTE work opportunities. Do contact me if you are working on IoT,
core backend development.

* Wingify/Visual Website Optimizer([http://vwo.com/](http://vwo.com/)): I interned at VWO and shipped integrations of VWO with Prestashop, Google Anlaytics and Call Tracking Metrics.

* MyPoolin([https://mypoolin.com/](https://mypoolin.com/)): Designed and implemented the backend REST API for MyPoolin's android app.

* Instalabs([http://www.instalabs.com/](http://www.instalabs.com/)): Implemented the REST API for their android and ios app.

------
bestkao
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Sure, why not?

Willing to relocate: NY/LA/Seattle

Languages: Javascript · Python · Java

Technologies: SQL · MongoDB · Pandas · NumPy · SciPy · Node · Angular · React
· Git · HTML · CSS · Shell Scripting · AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://jameskao.me/resume.pdf](https://jameskao.me/resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jameskao1](https://linkedin.com/in/jameskao1)

Github: [https://github.com/bestkao](https://github.com/bestkao)

Email: james@jameskao.me

\-----

New CS grad data hacker here. Wrangling data and hacking out RESTful APIs is
my trade. Previously interned as a full stack web dev at
Snapcard([https://snapcard.io](https://snapcard.io)) building Bitcoin payments
on the Node/Angular stack.

Some current/past projects include designing and building the site and
registration for HackingEDU([https://hackingedu.co](https://hackingedu.co)),
using machine learning on S&P500 fundamentals to recommend which stocks to
invest in, exploratory data analysis on Prosper loan data, auditing/cleaning
up OpenStreetMap data, and investigating how the incidence of rain affects NYC
subway ridership to predict future ridership.

I'm mostly self taught on manipulating and drawing inferences from data; now
looking to put it into practice and help drive product development.

Should the work entail any element of data science or API hacking, let's get
in touch!

------
srawlin
Location: Ottawa, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Full-Stack Python Developer with 15 years experience.

Technologies: Python (15 years), Django (8 years), iOS/Android, Web (HTML/CSS,
jQuery), SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL & SQLite), PHP, JavaScript, C# .NET, Amazon
Web Services (AWS)

Resume:
[http://www.rawlinson.ca/resume.pdf](http://www.rawlinson.ca/resume.pdf)

Education: University of Waterloo - Honours Computer Science

Examples of sites I've build: *
[http://www.OnlineDegreeReviews.org](http://www.OnlineDegreeReviews.org) \-
Developed and marketed the first and largest online college review website. To
date: 8,000 reviews, 22,000 comments, over four million visitors *
[http://www.AndroidWallpaperHD.com](http://www.AndroidWallpaperHD.com) \-
Developed a mobile Android Wallpaper site using jQuery Mobile, Python/Django,
MySQL. Average 35,000 unique visitors per month *
[https://www.RapidCX.com](https://www.RapidCX.com) \- Started a cryptocurrency
(Bitcoin/altcoin) exchange, currently with 36 coin markets. Designed and
developed the system using Python/web2py, ZeroMQ, MySQL on AWS

Email: steve at rawlinson dot ca

------
joshjonescs
Location: Orange County, CA (Irvine, Santa Ana, Newport, Costa Mesa) or lower
Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Go, C#, and MATLAB

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4laQBRvYmBGQzlocGxCbVg5YXc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4laQBRvYmBGQzlocGxCbVg5YXc/view)

Email: jtjones@uci.edu

I recently graduated Magna Cum Laude from UC Irvine with a B.S. in Computer
Science. I'm primarily interested in building things that will make the end-
user smile. Up until now, I've accomplished this by building tools to help
gamers succeed.

For instance, Riftwalk.gg provided the League of Legends community with the
only live game statistics platform, achieved through reverse engineering the
spectator data format:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20141024103229/http://www.riftwa...](https://web.archive.org/web/20141024103229/http://www.riftwalk.gg/)

I also created the official API Developer Portal during my internship at Riot
Games a year out of high school:
[https://developer.riotgames.com/](https://developer.riotgames.com/)

I'm open to opportunities outside of gaming as well.

------
nambante
Location: currently in Southeast Asia

Willing to relocate: Yes (Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore or USA)

Remote: Yes

Languages: Ruby, Python, Java / Clojure, Haskell, C#, C/C++, SQL, JavaScript,
Rust, Perl 6;

Resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/15Pob7RHSGg-
EL7lS7i_1f3Ev...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/15Pob7RHSGg-
EL7lS7i_1f3Ev..).

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://www.gildedhonour.com](http://www.gildedhonour.com)

==============================================

I'm an all-around programmer. I've tried breaking my passion off several times
over the years, but a force bigger than I keeps bringing me back to
programming. And it's been happening for 6 years. As a full-time freelancer
I've been earning a living since 2012 living and travelling in other
countries.

I'm also stoked about functional programming, finance (including crypto-
currencies), data analysis, machine learning and cyber security.

I am available for hire: paid support, consulting and development work. I
don't just do programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most
appropriate tool and technology. When contacting me, please provide the
details of what you need, your approximate budget and time estimate.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
Nelkins

      Location: New York, NY
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C#/.NET, WPF, ASP.NET Web API, ASP.NET MVC, SQL, HTML, Javascript, Visual Studio, Xamarin, Git, Windows, PowerShell, Linux, Bash, Ruby on Rails, Python, Java, MATLAB, F#, CSS/SASS, EmberJS, UWP, Microsoft HPC, Sitecore (certified), Mercurial
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/cv4c8owx5meb3ob/NelkinsResume2015.pdf?dl=0
      Email: nathaniel.elkins@gmail.com
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/nathanielelkins
    

\--

Hi I'm Nat! I've worked as both a frontend and backend engineer, mostly in
finance (although I've also done some CMS, web app, and mobile app work). I
primarily use C#/.NET in my day job with a bit of MATLAB and Python
occasionally. See my resume for more information on the projects I've tackled.

I'm a passionate, driven software engineer who is always looking to improve
and refine my development processes. I recognize that fostering a culture of
collaboration, personal responsibility and good judgement is just as important
as choosing the right technology stack. I believe the objectives of the
business should always be kept in focus.

------
Roman-Z

      Location: Hanoi, Vietnam
      Remote: unlikely
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: Objective-C, iOS SDK, C++ (C++11),
        OpenGL ES, computer graphics, OpenCV, JavaScript,
        Leaflet.js, Grunt, Mocha, PDF, XML, HTML5,
        SVG, JSON, OOP, GoF patterns...
      Email: razhukoff (at) yandex (dot) ru
    

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t94nbp03rdgfli/rz-
resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4t94nbp03rdgfli/rz-resume.pdf?dl=0)

Mostly experienced in iOS and crossplatform mobile development, have some
front-end development experience. Rather fluent English user with good
communication skills (8.0 IELTS). Have a master's degree in CS (CAMS). Looking
for a job in a fast-paced (and preferably agile/scrum) environment that would
bring me new challenges and professional growth. Teamwork is awesome!

------
sandwichfaces

      Location: Milwaukee, Wisconsin, USA
      Remote: Yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Linux, C++, C, OpenCL, Rust, Java
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jz7rg0w7i6vgsyw/resume.pdf
      Email: brian dot cain at gmail.com
    

Interests: distributed systems, HPC, trust systems, software quality tools:
static and dynamic analysis, testing, statistics

------
jayhuang
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML(5), CSS(3), Javascript (jQuery, Backbone.js, Angular.js),
LESS/SASS, Git/SVN, Bower, Grunt, Protractor/Selenium, PHP (CakePHP,
CodeIgniter, SlimPHP), Java, RESTful APIs, MongoDB, MySQL, MSSQL, Oracle, HANA

Focus on web development technologies, with experience on both the front and
back-end. More recently focusing on front-end work; having users happy to
interact with something I've built is what keeps me motivated.

Most recent project has been architecting and leading a team of 12 developers
to build a next generation SaaS crowdfunding platform with a front-end built
in AngularJS.

Looking for a great team focused on building a product (or products) users
love, with minimal red tape.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/db29lpydd6ag6uo/Jay%20Huang%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/db29lpydd6ag6uo/Jay%20Huang%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See resume

------
msd88
Location: Philadelphia

Remote: No thanks

Willing to relocate: Prefer relocating actually

Technologies: Languages: C, C#, Java, Objective-C, Groovy, Python, SQL
Software tools I've used: Ansible, Zabbix, Linux, Apache, HTML, CSS,
Bootstrap, .NET, Flask, Hibernate, Entity Framework, Android, iOS

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0vgBtWrW4T-aFFEUUxzYTBCSGc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0vgBtWrW4T-aFFEUUxzYTBCSGc/view)

Email: msd88@drexel.edu

linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/msd88](https://www.linkedin.com/in/msd88)

github: [https://github.com/damore1405](https://github.com/damore1405)

Currently looking for a new company to learn with, and a new city to call home
for the coming Spring and Summer. most of my current skills lie in backend
development, but I’m always willing to learn new things. Currently interested
in learning more about big data tech (Hadoop, noSQL, Hive), diving deeper into
web and mobile app development, and building some more programming skills on
the front end.

------
devnull0
Location: Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Scala / Java / C++ / Python / Hadoop / HBase / Kafka

Email: pingdevnull@gmail.com

I'm primarily a backend engineer who loves working on hard problems at scale.

* Proficient in writing performance critical systems in Java/Scala/C++

* Worked extensively on Hadoop, Map Reduce, Spark, HBase and Kafka

* In-depth knowledge on the AWS eco-system

* Good understanding of OLAP / data processing / analytics domains

* I have worked with search systems like SOLR and ElasticSearch and I've scaled them to hundreds of millions of records

* Working knowlege of the machine learning space (I've built classifiers, trained models for predictions, etc.)

* Hands-on with Ansible and managing Linux servers

* Outcome focussed - I prefer picking the right technology for the right job

The most challenging system I have written till date is a distributed store in
C++ for answering analytics and search queries with low latencies.

I'm also passionate about start-ups, hiring and user experience. I have built
and launched a number of side-projects that have thousands of passionate users
from all around the world.

I'm a long-time HN user, posting from a throwaway username. Please email me
for more details at: pingdevnull@gmail.com

------
solvit
Location: GMT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Full position or contract/freelance.

\- Senior Software Engineer, decade old experience

\- Project management and evangelist/team lead using SCRUM/Agile methodologies

\- BsC in Computer Science

\- Current projects in automated trading with private clients, using a mix of
Java, Bash, Ruby, AWS

\- Strong background on Natural Language Processing and Neural Networks -
contributed to academic results

\- Statistics, etc

\- At ease with current Ruby ecosystem, some Rails

\- Able to handle sysadmin, strong Linux background dating back to RedHat 5.4

\- Built SOAP and REST APIs in Java and Ruby, some highly structured

\- Experienced with most common databases including PostgreSQL, MySQL, IBM
Informix and Oracle

\- Acquainted with Redis and ElasticSearch, curious about Mongo and other
NoSQL stores, open to functional (did ML)

\- Contact with other languages and frameworks including PHP, Drupal,
Bootstrap, Javascript, jQuery

\- Git

\- Java, C, C++ and Ruby as main languages used to different degrees

\- Not a one-trick-pony "this-is-my-stack" guy. But I won't say no to a stack.

\- Willing to work on legacy codebases, including Windows

If you have a project that's just starting, or a team that needs to get things
on track, I'm here to help. Drop me a line or add me on skype.

email: solvit.hn@gmail.com

skype: solvit.hn

If you somehow think I'm "too senior", but some items in this list do ring a
bell, hit me up.

------
ryaneager
Location: Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, C

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ozqm442aov49fys/Ryan_Eager_Resume....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ozqm442aov49fys/Ryan_Eager_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ryan.eager@gmail.com

Hello,

In order to become a great developer one must work alongside great developers.
With everything I do I strive to put out the best work possible in the most
efficient manner, whether it be building tap handles for homebrew, or coding a
project. When coding I define the best solution as the simplest solution. Far
too often code is written in a manner where only a select few can understand
it, I believe this is a dangerous position to find oneself and always strive
to write clean and understandable code. I believe that how a product looks is
just as important as how well it functions. You can have a very powerful
product, but if the interface is not clean and intuitive to the user, most
will not use it to the full potential.

------
paulojreis
Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Discussable

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS. Frameworks: Backbone.js, AngularJS.
Others: SASS, tooling (Grunt and Gulp)

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/tF0qjH](http://goo.gl/tF0qjH)

Email: [My HN username] [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm a product-oriented UX researcher, PhD, favoring work with users
(ethnographic-oriented methods such as job shadowing, contextual interviews).
I can help you gather valuable and valid insight regarding your potential
users and turn it into actionable requirements and improvements. If you want
to make sure you're creating a product for real users and their real needs,
I'd be very happy to help. Currently most of my job is front-end web
development (8 years experience, currently working in a large-ish Angular
application interacting with a M2M/IoT solution).

------
jorgemf
Location: Madrid, Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Neuroscience, Machine Learning, Android, Data scientist, Java,
Kotlin

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/m5kfphg2fhnxl3n/CV_Jorge_en_2015_1...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/m5kfphg2fhnxl3n/CV_Jorge_en_2015_12.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jorgemf](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jorgemf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jorgemf](https://github.com/jorgemf)

Email: (see CV)

==============================

Computer science engineer and MBA with outstanding academic results. Passion
for startups environments and for learning new things. Previously researcher
in artificial intelligence and neuroscience applied to video games and
autonomous agents. Awarded several times by the research and work done, both
locally and internationally. Entrepreneurial character and self learning
person. Flexible to work in fast paced environments. Keen on new technologies,
marketing and customer oriented.

------
haidrali
Location: Lahore, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Frontend: JavaScript, Angular.js, HTML, jQuery, CSS

\- Backend: Ruby/ROR, Python/Django, Java/Android, SQLite, MySQL, PostGreSQL,
MongoDB, Redis

\- Other: Git, XMPP, VIM, WebSockets, Bash, Linux, Heroku/DigitalOcean/AWS

Resume: [http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/haider-r...](http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/haider-resume.pdf)

StackOverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/2671192/haider-
ali](http://stackoverflow.com/users/2671192/haider-ali)

Blog: [http://haidrali.com/](http://haidrali.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/wonderer007](https://github.com/wonderer007)

Email: alihaider907@gmail.com

Currently working as a full-stack developer at VoidLabs developing back-end
APIs for mobile clients and front-end and backends of e-commerce websites
mainly using ROR/MYSQL/HTML/CSS/Javascript/AngularJS

------
streetlit
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, jQuery, React, Java, Bootstrap,
Materialize, HTML5, SASS/CSS3, Git, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1ZRyyraC5blLVFNYlFocEZmZjA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1ZRyyraC5blLVFNYlFocEZmZjA/view?usp=sharing)

Github:
[https://github.com/MikeRobertHughes](https://github.com/MikeRobertHughes)

Email: mike.robert.hughes@gmail.com

Blog:
[https://programmerer.wordpress.com/](https://programmerer.wordpress.com/)

I am a backend web developer who uses Ruby on Rails while maintaining an
aptitude for lower-languages such as Java. I also aim to become a full-stack
web JavaScript developer. I’ve been studying programming and coding over the
last few years and consistently (50+ hrs/week) for the last year and a half.

Last Fall (2014) I created a self-directed faux boot camp of my own design to
attain proficiency in object-oriented programming. To accomplish this I took
22 cr. of programming classes for a Java Certificate at Austin Community
College. After which, I studied JavaScript for the next 4 months in order to
develop my skills as a frontend developer. This past August I decided to
solidify my skills as a web developer and am a recent graduate of The Iron
Yard's backend Ruby on Rails coding school.

I'd love to work in an agile shop that encourages pair programming,
collaboration and continued education. I'm a quick learner, multi-tasker and
can't wait to join a team and start contributing.

------
max_khatskevich
Senior iOS Developer

===

Location: Tyumen, Russia

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES (USA, Canada)

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, C++, REST, JSON, XML, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/maximkhatskevich](http://www.linkedin.com/in/maximkhatskevich)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/maximkhatskevich](https://github.com/maximkhatskevich)

Email: maxim.khatskevich at gmail dot com

===

WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR

I am looking for a Senior iOS Developer full-time long-term(at least 6 month)
position in a tech company from USA or Canada, REMOTE only with willingness to
switch to a work visa if we will be happy with each other.

WHAT I CAN OFFER

Despite I'm looking for a remote position, I'm ready to work and be available
online within YOUR work hours, doesn't matter where I am. Plus I can come and
visit you in person several times a year, if needed.

===

I'm based in Russia, but I worked exclusively for Notrh America companies
remotely for the last 3 years, all the employers were happy with me,
references are available upon request.

AVAILABLE for onsite interview anywhere in SF Bay Area (at least) until
December 9th, 2015.

------
andys627
Location: Reno, NV

Remote: Yes - I am available to come to Bay Area pretty easily, and willing to
travel to other places on occasion as well.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack javascript engineer - Node, Express, Angular,
Backbone, HTML/CSS, SASS, MySQL, MongoDB, Phonegap, Coffeescript

Résumé/CV: [http://www.andrewsamuelsen.com](http://www.andrewsamuelsen.com)
[http://www.github.com/andypandy](http://www.github.com/andypandy)
[http://www.twitter.com/andrewsamuelsen](http://www.twitter.com/andrewsamuelsen)

Email: andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

Hello! I'm a full stack javascript engineer with availability starting around
February 1. I've been doing lots of Angular 1 work lately. I also work with
NodeJS on the back end. Please let me know if you'd like to chat or see a
specific code sample you can't find on Github or my resume site. Thanks.

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, Clojure, R, Hadoop

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.cpaselect.com](http://www.cpaselect.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

I am a full stack developer, who's worked extensively with Python/Django. I
also have a background in data science, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn,
nltk etc.

------
c_rodriguez
Location: New York, NY

Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes (Preferably to a big city with great
public transportation here in the US or in Europe. I just renewed my
passport.)

Technologies: Python, SQL, Git, Linux, Java, C++, Ruby on Rails

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/carlos-a-
rodriguez-79362610b](https://www.linkedin.com/in/carlos-a-rodriguez-79362610b)

Email: carlos.rodriguez@protonmail.ch

GitHub: [https://github.com/carlos-a-rodriguez](https://github.com/carlos-a-
rodriguez)

I expect to receive my B.A. in Computer Science at the end of the year. I
currently have a 3.93 GPA. I am interested in data science, bioinformatics and
machine learning among other things. As a soon to be graduate, I don’t have
much experience but I love learning and I am definitely a hard worker. I
worked full time while pursuing my degree and even took the occasional MOOC
class whenever possible. Thank you for your consideration.

------
ianwhen
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Perhaps part of the time

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- Frontend: JavaScript, Angular.js, HTML, jQuery, CSS, D3.js, Jade,
Backbone.js, LESS/Stylus

\- Backend: Node, Express, Sequelize, SQLite, MySQL, PostGreSQL, MongoDB,
Passport.js, Mongoose ORM

\- Other: Git, Cordova, Gulp, Jasmine/Karma, Protractor, Grunt, WebSockets,
Bash, Linux, Ruby, C, CoffeeScript

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nHvEKpEE_tt67IJRi9-hyX3w...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nHvEKpEE_tt67IJRi9-hyX3wz8MeGBQ0qwkSeFPXhok/edit?pli=1)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ianwh](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ianwh)

Email: ianwhen@gmail.com

Currently working as a full-stack software engineer developing back-end APIs
and front-end features on a platform that makes heavy use of Node.js, Angular,
and PostGreSQL. The work is interesting, but I'm looking for a change of
environment and to work with some friendly, smart people.

------
desaiguddu
Location : Mumbai, India

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : iOS, watchOS, tvOS, Swift, Objective C, Mac OS X, Android
(newbie)

CV : [http://bit.ly/1Man0pV](http://bit.ly/1Man0pV) |
[https://sumry.me/arpan](https://sumry.me/arpan)

Work : [http://bit.ly/1PDfJ45](http://bit.ly/1PDfJ45)

Email : arpandesai[at]me[dot]com

Skype : arpan[underscore]desai

Domains : Automobile, Fashion-tech, Energy, Enterprise apps

My name is Arpan, I work as independent consultant. I have worked with
startups, SMEs and individuals. My trades are Product Design, Mobile Front-
end, UI/UX.

I am good at creating quick Mobile MVPs and good at building one-pager
website. I setup backend either on NodeJS, Parse or LAMP stack.

If you are looking for someone with excellent & fast communication, quick turn
around time, clean code & design - we should definitely talk.

------
blckenedicekaj
Location: Charlotte

Remote: Yes, also willing to work locally in office

Willing to relocate: No, I love my city too much.

Technologies: Sketch, Photoshop, Illustrator, Balsamiq, UI Design, Visual
Design, UX Design, Wireframe, Mockups

Resume:
[https://static1.squarespace.com/static/53e16e24e4b0262219c5f...](https://static1.squarespace.com/static/53e16e24e4b0262219c5fd8e/t/55d36f54e4b05cbbf5e5e715/1439919956106/brickhouse-
resume.pdf)

Portfolio: [https://sher-creative.squarespace.com/](https://sher-
creative.squarespace.com/)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/arcanemainframe](https://github.com/arcanemainframe)

Email: sher.creative.art@gmail.com

I am a designer who has worked with rebranding, mobile conversion,
wireframing, HTML, CSS, and consulting. Looking for a great place to work and
contribute my skills to! Shoot me an email if you think I would be a fit.

------
funnygryn
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: I would like to move to Europe. I have a European
passport.

Technologies: Javascript, Ruby, C / C++, Java, SQL, AWS, Git, Agile, Android

Email: londeau@gmail.com

WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR I am looking for a quick moving company that either 1)
develops a cool product and needs a manager to keep its engineers happy and
fast 2) a company that needs to build its information security program from
top-down or down-top 3) a consulting company offering information security
services.

WHAT I CAN OFFER I am a master graduate in software engineering turned
Technical Program Manager, currently working at Amazon. In the last few years
I have done C++, Java and Ruby on Rails (full stack) development, then product
management in super tight deadlines and I am now pursuing a career in
Information Security. I enjoyed product development a lot too, so I wouldn't
mind going back into that.

===

AVAILABLE for onsite interview anywhere in the world.

------
saiko-chriskun
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Angular, React, Go,

Haskell, SQL

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/1OuneZB](http://bit.ly/1OuneZB)

Email: neill@nbolt.io

\------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
bdelo
Location: San Antonio, TX

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, Python, Django, Git, MongoDB, Unix, HTLM5, CSS,
JavaScript, Node.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2GdU19_HIFZSXR2ejNrTERJYmc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2GdU19_HIFZSXR2ejNrTERJYmc/view?usp=sharing)

Email: bryandeloeste@gmail.com

\--

I’m Bryan and I’m a quirky military brat, pour-over coffee aficionado,
competitive multi-platform gamer, footballer, software enthusiast, minimalist,
and an overall curious learner.I am finishing my final year at the University
of Texas at San Antonio; completing a Bachelor’s Degree in Computer
Engineering. I have been most ecstatic in my recent interests in Machine
Learning and Big Data. I love tackling projects that are unconventionally
challenging and eventually will allow me to develop the necessary skills in
order to endure even bigger, large-scale challenges.

------
jackiewung
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: Only San Francisco, CA

Technologies: Javascript (React, React Native, AngularJS, HTML, CSS, Node,
Express, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, ES6, Backbone, jQuery, Sketch)

Resume: [http://bit.ly/1NsuDUh](http://bit.ly/1NsuDUh)
[http://linkedin.com/in/jackiewung](http://linkedin.com/in/jackiewung)

Email: jacqueline (+) wung (at) gmail (dot) com

About Me: Full-Stack Software Engineer that is fast paced and autonomous.
Well-rounded professional background in marketing and data analysis with
experience in multifarious environments, making me adaptable, flexible, and a
team player! Strong background in front-end because of expertise in
frameworks, UI/UX design, and graphic design (self-taught graphic designer of
8+ years). Looking for mid-level Software Engineer positions.

------
trumbitta2

      Location: Cagliari Area, Italy
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, for decacorns
    
      Technologies: UX research and low-fi mockups, Angular, Bootstrap
    
      Resumé/CV: [full: http://it.linkedin.com/in/williamghelfi]
      Are you a GitHubber? Know a GitHubber? http://octohire.me
    
      Born, growing up.
      Eclectic web developer, 15yrs work experience.
      Top specialization is in UX (mockups to CSS, skipping the Photoshop/Sketch part).
      I have fun with TDD & Angular and would like to continue.
      Interested in learning any other modern JavaScript framework / library (React, 
      Ionic, Ember, Backbone, you name it).
    
      Blog: http://www.williamghelfi.com
      Email: william@williamghelfi.com
      Author of Bootstrap In Practice:
      http://www.williamghelfi.com/bootstrap-in-practice

------
arunmehta89

      Location: US
      Remote:
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies:Java,R,Tableau, Oracle, MYSQL, C/C++, Statistical regression analysis, predictive modeling, customer segmentation, life time value of customers, market basket analysis
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/arunmehta89
      Email:arunmehta89@gmail.com
    

I have graduated from Carnegie Mellon University in Master of Information
Systems Management in May 2015. I was working as data management and data
analytics consultant in New York till 2 weeks back. I am looking for other
opportunities in data analytics and data science. I am on F-1 OPT with OPT
till June 2016 and then have STEM extension as well. I am willing to relocate
anywhere in US. I am available immediately. Thank you

------
lsreg
Location: Izhevsk, Russia (UTC+4)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, WPF, WCF, ASP.NET, ASP.NET MVC, nHibernate, Entity
Framework, SQL Server, Windows Workflow Foundation

Resume/CV:
[https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/_~01dda77f792f5875fe...](https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/_~01dda77f792f5875fe/)

Email: lsreg@outlook.com

Skype: gubanov_mikhail

I have 7 years of software development experience. My strong points are
responsibility and punctuality. I always meet your needs and deadline. I am
experienced in large multi-tier applications. I have also experience in rich
WPF desktop applications. Can build custom controls, use themes and skins, add
animations, ribbons, etc.

------
Delmania
Location: Upstate NY, EST Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No, my family has
strong roots where I live. Technologies: HTML/JS/CSS (and associated
frameworks), Java, C#, F#, Oracle, SQL Server. Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/fluentprogrammer](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fluentprogrammer)
Email: rwhitcomb@acm.org

My name is Rob, I've got an MS in CompSci and a decade of experience
developing software, focusing on building web services and applications. I'm
interested in pretty much an aspect of software development. I've been
recently learning as much as I can about F#, and I really enjoy it! If you're
interested in working with me, drop me an email, thanks. Have a great one.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing mobile apps for phones and tablets. I
have published apps in the Google Play store and full life cycle software
development experience. My Android app development experience, includes:
product concept development, product design, project planning, research and
development, algorithm development, programming, testing, debugging,
publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
subrat_rout
For unpaid/Paid Internship or Junior Developer in Rails or NodeJS

Location: San Francisco Bay Area.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, NodeJS, AngularJS,
AWS, Git, Database design, SQLite, MySQL, PostgreSQL and MongoDB.

Portfolio: subratrout.com

Email: subratnrout[at]gmail[dot]com

Github: [http://github.com/subratrout](http://github.com/subratrout)

Looking for a developer intern position. Have gone through ~1000 hour of
intensive immersive web development through Front End web development
NanoDegree program from Udacity and Full Stack Web developer program at Coding
Dojo, San Jose. Also I have a decade of healthcare and research background
which you can consider icing on cake. Will put 110% effort to work and learn
as an intern or junior developer in front end or full stack web developer
position.

------
andrek9
Location: San Francisco (Bay Area)

Remote: Yes (open to it)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python/Flask, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, JQuery, AngularJs,
Bootstrap, ReactJs, Heroku

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/15e0rhj7KpIWePkWYV6aP2uys...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/15e0rhj7KpIWePkWYV6aP2uysnUJnxrePhfjPkd9M5YM/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: andre.king@berkeley.edu

\--

I'm Andre, a senior EECS undergraduate at UC Berkeley graduating in May 2016.

In the past year, I've worked on a study group app and a career fair app for
UC Berkeley.

I'm passionate about fitness, health, technology and startups.

I enjoy challenges and new experiences, such as becoming a digital nomad for 3
months, getting a black belt in karate, performing in salsa dancing, running
Tough Mudder twice, Polyphasic Sleep, Stronglifts 5x5 and Rejection Therapy.

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Resume/Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
cllu
Location: Hong Kong

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PhD in information retrieval and entity search. Speaks
Scala/Java/Python/Javascript/Go, has experiences with AngularJS/ReactJS,
ElasticSearch/Lucene and Spark. See
[https://chunlianglyu.com/projects/](https://chunlianglyu.com/projects/) for
previous projects.

Résumé/CV:
[https://chunlianglyu.com/resume/](https://chunlianglyu.com/resume/)

Email: hi@chunlianglyu.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/cllu](https://github.com/cllu)

------
ryanfitz
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, node.js, iOS, Swift, Objective-C, RESTful apis,
angularjs, ansible, docker, extensive AWS experiences

Resume: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/fitz-docs/resume/rf-
resume.pdf](https://s3.amazonaws.com/fitz-docs/resume/rf-resume.pdf)

email: ryan.fitz1@gmail.com

github: [https://github.com/ryanfitz](https://github.com/ryanfitz)

twitter: [https://twitter.com/theRyanFitz](https://twitter.com/theRyanFitz)

\--

Hey I'm Ryan. Im a tech lead, full stack developer and Techstars graduate.
I’ve built and launched multiple iOS apps which have been featured in the App
Store. I have extensive experience building highly available, scalable and
cost effective systems on AWS.

------
meiamsome
Location: UK

Remote: Yes (Only)

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Python (Django), JavaScript (Node.js, jQuery), PHP, Java, C,
HTML,

Résumé/CV: Check out my GitHub:
[https://github.com/meiamsome/](https://github.com/meiamsome/) Check out my
StackOverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1188701/meiamsome](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1188701/meiamsome)

Email: meiamsome@meiamso.me

IRC: meiamsome on Freenode

I am currently a Computer Science and Electronics student at the University of
Bristol looking for some contract or part time work to do alongside my
studies, I'm able to spare around 20 hours/week. Pop me an Email or message me
on IRC if you're interested.

Thank you

------
b297py
Location: Chicago Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: R,
Tableau, SPSS, SQL, PHP, Adobe Analytics, Google Analytics + APIs Résumé/CV:
on request Email:

I'm a digital marketing strategist with a strong focus on data analytics and
paid media optimization. I'm also very interested in growth and b2c/b2b
customer acquisition strategies and conversion rate optimization. I'm
currently working for a big agency in downtown Chicago but I'd need a new visa
beginning 07/15.

I have a tech/dev background, very much interested in moving back to a
startup. Expertise is mostly in travel, ecommerce and automotive.

email: b297py@gmail.com

------
coderKen
Location: Lagos, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python/Flask, Node.JS, AngularJS, ES6, MongoDB, PostgreSQL,
mySQL, HTML5, CSS3, SASS, LESS, GIT

Resume/CV: [http://goo.gl/RR2Uw5](http://goo.gl/RR2Uw5)

Email: writeudo [at] gmail [dot] com

GitHub: [https://goo.gl/oYbi8F](https://goo.gl/oYbi8F)

Hi, I am a full stack developer with and enjoy working with JavaScript and
Python. I have extensive experience building systems from scratch to
deployment on Azure. I enjoy learning new technologies and tackling
challenging problems and working remotely with excellent communication skills.
I am passionate about startups and would love to be involved in an early stage
startup.

------
philous
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Discussable

Technologies: .NET Stack: C#, WPF, WCF, ASP.NET, ASP.NET MVC, Entity
Framework, SQL Server, Windows Workflow Foundation etc; Xamarin, Javascript
(Angular), HTML/CSS

Resume/CV:
[http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous](http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous)

Email: philgsky <at> outlook <dot> com

I'm a fullstack developer with strong .NET background (over 8 years
experience). Also working with front end. Currently developing with Xamarin
for iOS, Android and Windows store apps. Fell free to contact me.

------
nunoarruda
Front-End/UI Developer

Location: Portugal

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: To Canada

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Sass (SCSS), JSON, Bootstrap, Angular,
jQuery, Ionic, PhoneGap/Cordova, NW.js, Mocha, Jasmine, Agile/Scrum,
Git/GitHub, npm, Grunt, Gulp, Bower, Yeoman, Website Performance Optimization,
OOCSS, SMACSS, BEM, ITCSS, Responsive Web Design, DOM, AJAX, Object-oriented
programming (OOP), Test-driven development (TDD)

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/13fbkGEKM23efcfkd5CCXNosc...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/13fbkGEKM23efcfkd5CCXNoscBpMlxpk347VOVyvVEAg/pub)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

------
easymode
Location: Dallas/Fort Worth, Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Node, Express, Cassandra, Mongo DB, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, Memcache, REST, Cordova, Backbone, Angular, JQuery, Java, Android SDK,
Ruby on Rails, HTML, CSS, AWS

Résumé/CV:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1g2nUoA0PXgjuKeUilLL3YyyM...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1g2nUoA0PXgjuKeUilLL3YyyM_QPkcXvrhYjWJO7eIyM/pub)

Email: mridulc@gmail.com

Hi, I am MC. I am a full stack developer who has built tens of end to end
systems. I get whatever problem thrown at me solved. Looking forward to jump
into something exciting.

------
__xtrimsky
Location: Albany, NY, USA

Remote: Yes (I can commute to NYC or Boston monthly)

Willing to relocate: Possibly to Austin if everything is perfect

Technologies: Mobile and Web, mostly PHP/Javascript/Java

Résumé/CV:
[http://files.pervychine.com/andrei_pervychine_resume.pdf](http://files.pervychine.com/andrei_pervychine_resume.pdf)

Email: see CV or use form on
[http://andrei.pervychine.com/](http://andrei.pervychine.com/)

Spoken Languages: English, French, Russian My name is Andrei Pervychine, I've
been working as a fullstack developer in PHP. And doing side projects with
Java for Android.

\-----

------
michaeloblak
Location: Wroclaw, Poland

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, JavaScript, CoffeeScript, SQL,
Postgres, Redis, RSpec, Cucumber, HTML5, CSS, SASS, Git, Linux Command Line,
APIs

Résumé/CV:
[http://onemancodingarmy.com/pdfs/Michael_Oblak_CV.pdf](http://onemancodingarmy.com/pdfs/Michael_Oblak_CV.pdf)

Email: m@sheetsu.com, oblak.michal@gmail.com

I love coding. I'm open to different types of opportunities and setups,
whether full time or contract, part time or full time. I feel really good in
the start-up environment. I'm honest and reliable.

------
nitin2711
Location: Lucknow, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technology: Python, Django, Java, Android, Neo4j, Solr

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7bPsY8XoEjHX1IybW9qSGVTNmM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7bPsY8XoEjHX1IybW9qSGVTNmM/view?usp=sharing)

email: nitinagarwal2711@gmail.com

About me: Full stack software engineer. With my experience in some very early
stage startups, I can take on any technology problem. I am like to work on
algorithmic problems.

Now I work as a freelancer and looking to get a full-time remote job. Please
contact at my email id if you feel interested.

------
iherbig

      Location: Des Moines, IA
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C#, Java, Rust, C/C++, F#
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/xfkw1md73yz1ebu/Resume.pdf
      Email: ian.herbig@gmail.com
    

I'm a recent graduate looking to get my foot in the door. I don't have a ton
of experience, but with an internship under my belt I can confidently say that
I can learn whatever is thrown my way. I'm most interested in systems
development, getting into the nitty-gritty, and I want to avoid the web
sphere.

------
tomaskazemekas
Location: Kaunas, Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Matlab, MongoDB, SQL, Machine Learning, NoSQL solutions.

Resume/CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/tomaskazemekas](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/tomaskazemekas)

Email: tomaskazemekas at gmail.com

Data software developer making custom analytic solutions for clients in
finance, retail and other industries. Focusing on analytic predictive and
NoSQL part of applications. For example, one of my recent projects was
algorithmic trading app for Interactive Brokers API on Matlab developed for a
client in New York.

------
jackweirdy
Location: UK / Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Within Europe, perhaps further on discussion

Technologies: Scala, Node/JavaScript/CoffeeScript, OCaml, Python, Django.
Others too, but not in production.

Resume/CV: On request

Email: jack@jackwearden.co.uk.

Languages: Spanish and English

I'm just finishing my CS degree, but took a year out last year to work in a
startup in the NLP & big-ish data space.

Experience of optimising and running js at 30 million hits/month.

I also run hackathons and other bits within the tech community. graduating in
June 2016, until then working on my final year project of static type
inference on JavaScript.

------
whusin
Position: Internship (Summer 2016)

Location: West Lafayette, IN

Remote: Unlikely

Willing to relocate: Anywhere in the US

Technologies: Java, C/C++, PHP/MySQL, Git.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-_Hf9oVX2rYaE1CMFVoSXRPZjQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-_Hf9oVX2rYaE1CMFVoSXRPZjQ/view?usp=sharing)

Email: wilsonehusin[at]gmail[dot].com

------
alashley

      Location: Victoria, BC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C#/ASP.NET MVC and WebAPI, familiarity with JS frameworks (React, Backbone, Angular), Ruby on Rails,
      iOS, SQL Server, Windows Azure, Heroku
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/d2w3ntyjbr6rrlv/AndreLashleyResume.pdf?dl=0
      Email: connecteddeveloper@yahoo.com
      LinkedIn: ca.linkedin.com/in/andrelashley
      Side projects/portfolio: http://alashley.wpengine.com/

------
rooviz
Data developer looking for freelance/remote opportunities.

Location: CET Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Full stack
Data Developer - Python (Django, Flask), R, JS (particulary d3.js), Hadoop
(Pig, Scalding) Resume/CV: Portfolio at [http://rowanv.com](http://rowanv.com)
, cv at
[http://rowanv.com/portfolio/resume/](http://rowanv.com/portfolio/resume/)

Email: rowan [at] rowanv [dot] com

------
mylons

      Location: Oakland, CA
    
      Remote: Open to it, and have worked with a few remote teams in the past
      Willing to relocate: Only for a dream job
    
      Technologies: Backend Python (Django/Flask for web) and Scala primarily,
      AWS, Docker, Elasticsearch (and the whole ELK stack), Datomic
    
      Resume: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1mbPctm4QdaT05rSmZxUFBmd3M/view
    
      Code Sample: https://github.com/mylons/email_service
      email: mrlyons@gmail.com

------
divers1776
Currently a business intelligence consulting manager for major auto
manufacturer. Skilled in the arts of client management and IT management.
Check me out at [https://sumry.me/alexdivers](https://sumry.me/alexdivers) !!

Location: Washington DC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: SQL, Microsoft Business Intelligence

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexdivers](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexdivers)

Email: divers1776@gmail.com

------
rubysolutions
Location: UK / PT / GMT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: can discuss.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, C++, Java, to different degrees. Project
management. Agile. Finance.

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: therubysolutions@gmail.com

Software engineer experienced in team management. Knowledge of statistics,
financial concepts and technology. Willing to work on existing code bases or
academia. BSc in CS.

I'm not limited to MVPs, if you have a programming task that needs to be done
I'll probably be able to help you. Shoot me an email at
therubysolutions@gmail.com.

------
lelf
Location: Samara, RU

Remote: ok

Willing to relocate: yes!!!

Technologies: C, POSIX, Haskell, client-side web, …

Résumé/CV: [http://lelf.lu/resume](http://lelf.lu/resume),
[https://github.com/llelf](https://github.com/llelf)

Email: me AT lelf.lu

Any mix of functional programming (Haskell, Scala, OCaml, F#), verification
(junior-level Coq), modern client-side web (preferable PureScript/Elm/Haste),
GNU/Linux / *BSD / C programming.

------
Ogaboss
Location: Lagos, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Php, Javascript, HTML5, CSS, MySQL, GIT, Laravel 5, Lumen,
Angular js, Codeception, PhpUnit.

Resume/CV :
[https://ng.linkedin.com/in/oluwadamilolaadebayo](https://ng.linkedin.com/in/oluwadamilolaadebayo)

Email: goshensoftinc@gmail.com

Am very passionate about Building APIs and Backend Logic for businesses and
startups, am looking for challenging project and always ready to put in my
all, to make it all a success.

------
floating_cloud
Location : UK.

Remote : Yes, Willing to travel.

Willing to relocate : Yes.

Technologies : C, EC++, low-level middle-ware development for mobile/consumer
devices, Linux, SDLC, Git, *nix systems programming, familiarity with
C++11/14, HTML, CSS and JavaScript.

Quick learner, with ability to work on multiple projects and various platforms
and technologies.

Résumé : [https://goo.gl/RKERst](https://goo.gl/RKERst)

Email : ajit.kamat@live.in

------
fruiapps
Location: Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python/Django, Flask, PostgreSQL, Apache Spark, Deep Learning,
NLP, ReactJS, AngularJS, MongoDB.

Blog: blog.apcelent.com

Résumé/CV: We are a bunch of hard-working tech founders putting together this
web shop, to help build and scale awesome products.

We in our previous avatars have built, payment processing gateways(acquired),
ERPs, CRMs, hyperlocal apps, RESTful APIs for banking systems, and much more.

You should read more about us on our site - [Apcelent](apcelent.com)

Email: sales [at] apcelent [dot] com

------
ChrisChurch
Location: Northern Virginia, Washington, D.C., Maryland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: WordPress, Adobe Creative Design, Google Apps, Canva, Slack,
Automation Tools, Ecommerce, SEO/SEM, SMM, Research & Analytics, Social Media
Networks.

Resume:
[https://workstory.s3.amazonaws.com/assets/1049532/Christophe...](https://workstory.s3.amazonaws.com/assets/1049532/Christopher.Church_CV.pdf)

email: ChristopherHChurch [at] gmail [dot] com

------
scmoore
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL, open to something different.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-
moore/13/534/277](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-moore/13/534/277)

Email: hello@scottcmoore.com

I'm Scott, I have 3 years' experience in web application development, and I'm
looking to join a small or medium sized technology company.

I'm a quick study and a nice guy.

Thanks!

------
pravj
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Machine Learning, Data Analytics, AWS, Golang, Python, Node.js,
Git, React(newbie)

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: hackpravj at gmail dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/pravj](https://github.com/pravj)

Blog: [http://pravj.github.io/blog](http://pravj.github.io/blog)

Looking for interesting work in the field of Machine Learning, Data Science
and Infrastructure.

------
dookahku

        Location: SF
        Remote: Possible (let's talk!)
        Willing to relocate: maybe
        Technologies: C/C++, Python, embedded, systems
        programming, data science, GCC/G++/CMAKE, java, ruby, django, cassandra, python, machine learning
        android, django
        Resume: http://goo.gl/ZKjLIn
    

Embedded, C++, web apps -- there's literally nothing I can't help you with.

------
heliodor
Location: Currently in Puerto Rico, so I am available during regular business
hours in the U.S.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but open to a small amount of travel after a while

Citizenship: U.S. (work authorization is not an issue)

Residency: New York State / NYC (for payroll, taxes, and such)

I bring to the table twelve years of professional software development and
architecture experience in data analytics, data visualization, mobile, web,
finance, and bitcoin. I'm a responsible developer, who communicates well, has
a flexible schedule, and is able to understand and consider your business
needs. One of the first members of the Data Analytics team at Squarespace.

Expertise/services:

\- data analytics, data visualization, business intelligence, and product
optimization

\- Android

\- full stack web dev (backend, frontend, Django, Angular)

\- bitcoin, cryptocurrencies

Current personal projects: [https://pizzacharts.com](https://pizzacharts.com)

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Java, Android, Django, AngularJS, D3.js,
NVD3, Bootstrap, jQuery, Grunt, Bower, MySQL, Postgres, Graphite, Mongo,
Redis, AWS EC2 RDS EBS Cloudfront, RabbitMQ, Celery

Résumé/CV:
[http://resume.heliodor.webfactional.com/Resume%20-%20Heliodo...](http://resume.heliodor.webfactional.com/Resume%20-%20Heliodor%20Jalba.pdf)

If you work(ed) in New York City, check my LinkedIn or Conspire profiles. We
probably have some connections in common in the tech startup scene.

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor](http://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor)

Conspire:
[https://www.conspire.com/profiles/2811325](https://www.conspire.com/profiles/2811325)

Email: heliodor.j+hnh [at] gmail [dot] com

Github: [https://github.com/heliodor](https://github.com/heliodor)

I'm open to different types of opportunities and setups, whether full time or
contract, part time or full time.

------
epenn
I'm a full-stack engineer seeking a new adventure. Feel free to shoot me
message!

Location: Pittsburgh, PA (but willing to relocate)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C#, Java, Python, Rust, Javascript, React.js, HTML, CSS,
MySQL, Oracle, AI / Cognitive Systems

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericpennington](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ericpennington)

Email: eric [dot] pennington [at] gmail [dot] com

------
leilucero
Justworks Inc: New York City, NY - Fulltime - Onsite Only - Will relocate

Site Reliability Engineer - Web Developers - Front-end Engineers - Security
Engineers - Product Designers and more!
[http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp](http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp) OR email jobs@justworks.com

------
hireme01

      Location: Nomad
      Remote: Yes
      Willing-to-work: GMT-6 to GMT+6 (+weekends)
      Willing to relocate: Yes (discuss)
      Technologies: Linux, Salt, Python, Django, Flask, PythonEve(REST), Jinja2, PostgreSQL/MySQL/MongoDB, JavaScript, JQuery, AngularJS, Git, Bootstrap, HTML, CSS, Docker, PyDataSci-stack,
      Gigs: DevOps/Data-Science/Web-dev
      Email: hireme01@boun.cr

------
rivkamx
Location: Hermosillo, Mexico (next to Arizona) Remote:Yes Willing to relocate:
We work remotely only, but are able to travel and receive clients in house
Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, C, C#, PHP, Ruby, Ruby on Rails,
NodeJS, AngularJS, Git, Database design, SQLite, MySQL, PostgreSQL and MongoDB
Résumé/CV: www.rivka.mx Email: mgarcia@rivka.mx

------
gmcerveny
Location: San Antonio, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, JavaScript, Music Tech

Email: greg.cerveny@gmail.com

\---

I'm a startup developer with experience in iOS and full stack node.js. I focus
mainly on music tech, but am open to other emerging media or consumer tech.
I've previously worked as an iOS developer at Occipital, an associate at
Techstars, technical co-founder on two music tech startups (the last went
through Stanford's StarX program.)

------
Motrax
Location: Milwaukee, WI

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, Bootstrap, Git, Python, Bash,
Express.js, node.js

Resume/CV:
[https://github.com/KidIcarus1337/Resume/blob/master/jareds_r...](https://github.com/KidIcarus1337/Resume/blob/master/jareds_resume.md)

Email: kid_icarus3@yahoo.com

Looking for an entry-level, front-end position.

------
znq
Location: International with clients in US, Europe, ME and Asia. HQ in
Barcelona.

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: short-term

Technologies: Mobile (iOS, Android, Windows), Web, Backend (Go, Scala, Java,
PHP, Node.js), Design

Résumé/CV: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

Email: stefan@mobilejazz.com

We’ve worked with various folks from HN over the past 3 years with very
satisfying outcomes for everyone :-)

------
mitch37
Location: Stockholm, SE

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not now

Technologies: C/C++, Python, matlab, javascript, and more! Computer vision,
SLAM, 3D reconstruction, AR/VR

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/julienmichot](https://www.linkedin.com/in/julienmichot)

Email: julien.michot.fr@gmail.com

------
kanchanc

      Location: Mumbai, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Survey Programming, Confirmit,C# 4.0,     ASP.NET,VB 6.0,HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, AJAX,JQuery,  YUI,Flash
      Resume: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0mJTphbYgIhY21pQVpfR1hORWc/view?usp=sharing
      Email: angel143.dr (at) gmail.com

------
xvedejas
Location: San Francisco / Los Angeles

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (10 years), C (6 years), Java (6 years), C++ (5 years).

Resume:
[http://wavelessboat.com/resume.pdf](http://wavelessboat.com/resume.pdf)

Education: California Institute of Technology

Email: See resume

------
tolukareem
// Lagos, Nigeria. // Yes. // Yes, right away. // HTML, CSS and very little
PHP. // www.chopgoodfood.com, www.lauthorityideas.com and www.hubondem.com //
tolulopekareem@gmail.com

------
vmarshall23
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: OSS, Django, Python, JavaScript*, Games, Whatever

Résumé/CV: [http://fartytowels.org/vmarshall-
resume.pdf](http://fartytowels.org/vmarshall-resume.pdf)

Email: vernon.marshall@gmail.com

------
bigmitch
Location: Sacramento California

Remote: YES

Relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (15 years) JavaScript PHP CSS HTML MVC Frameworks

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/Xp5r0q](https://goo.gl/Xp5r0q)

Email: see resume

------
coroutines
Location: Livermore, California

Remote: Yes (desired: Seattle, San Diego, San Francisco, Portland, Chicago,
NYC, DC?)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS/Coffeescript, MEAN, Node.js, Mongo/MySQL/Postgres/SQlite/SQL,
IRC, Redis, Linux, SPAs, HTML/CSS/jQuery, git, Docker, React, Express,
Backbone, Angular (still a little fresh..)

Resume/CV:
[http://arc9.random.sh/unlisted/Jonathon%20-%20Resume.pdf](http://arc9.random.sh/unlisted/Jonathon%20-%20Resume.pdf)

Email: coroutines@gmail.com

Github: [http://github.com/blitmap](http://github.com/blitmap)

Languages: C, C++ (variadic templates still scare me), Lua (+C API),
Javascript, Coffeescript, Perl, PHP, Python (-C API), Ruby (-Rails)

I live a little over an hour from San Francisco by BART. I am a recent
graduate from community college (AS in CS and Computer Networking). I have
been programming since the age of 15 - since my friends on IRC got me
interested in IRC server architectures, botnets and abusing raw sockets. I
have worked as a lead documentation editor and a system administrator (and
enjoyed it!). I have always taken pride in my ability to learn independently
but I have also disciplined myself to get the 'school experience' and a formal
education. I went to school for software engineering (my community college
taught SE while calling it CS). I plan to continue my education toward a
Masters in CS but I am focusing on employment right now. I am passionate about
backend technologies and network programming. I love learning and consuming
protocols but I am growing to become a frontend developer. I am looking for
somewhere to get my feet... more wet. I am looking for experience and
networking opportunities. I would be happy to even move into a position where
I'm maintaining something (again, to gain experience). I have been through the
introductory tutorials for Angular, Backbone, Ember, Meteor, and React. I feel
capable but not wise about how to make use of them. I consider myself not an
expert but someone who has a good depth of knowledge covering a broad area. I
feel like this aids me when figuring out a tough problem, as I am willing to
look outside my comfort zone to find a solution.

Respectfully, I would work for any company but Amazon.

(PS: I can be reached on Freenode as 'Sleepy_Coder' \- but email is preferred
for an introduction)

------
dhogan
Location: Fort Wayne, IN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, SQL, R, JavaScript

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/qinij5rnzloxlz2/daniel%20hogan%20r...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/qinij5rnzloxlz2/daniel%20hogan%20resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: danhogan78@gmail.com

------
dhones
Location: Baltimore/Washington DC Metro

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, HTML, CSS, Javascript, Objective-C, C, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.danielhones.com/resume.html](http://www.danielhones.com/resume.html)

Email: danielhones@gmail.com

------
spudfkc

      Location: Cleveland, OH
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Python, Go, Docker, SaltStack, Ansible, SQL, Git, AWS, *nix
      Résumé/CV: http://hire.nickcaley.com
      Email: ncc.fkc@gmail.com

------
fandawg195
Front-End UI Web Developer

Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe
CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI
Prototyping, Grunt

Email: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
E_Nigma
Location: Chicago, IL Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Computers/Mobile (Java,C++,Html) Resume/CV: Available upon request Email:
J.baker.Ph.t@gmail.com

------
sergeybutenko

        Location: Europe
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes (H1B, J-1)
        Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Python, C++
        Resume: https://goo.gl/O7cvMN
        Email: serhii.butenko@gmail.com

------
Attained
Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Scala, Thrift, Mysql, C# (1 yr) HTML/CSS/JS, Node.js, SQL, PHP,
C++, C, Ruby, Perl, Python w/ Django (College)

Résumé/CV: bit.ly/ben-resume

Email: ben@sammons.io

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
29J
Location: London, England

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Common Lisp

Résumé/CV: [http://hn201512.no-
ip.org:8080/sentient?resource=resume.pdf](http://hn201512.no-
ip.org:8080/sentient?resource=resume.pdf)

Email: as on CV

------
moshthepitt
Location: Kenya

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Redis, MySQL, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV: [http://jayanoris.com/resume/](http://jayanoris.com/resume/)

Email: k@jayanoris.com

------
natively
Location: Knoxville, TN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Ruby, Javascript, .NET, AWS, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/alexlewis](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/alexlewis)

Email: alex@pause-break.net

------
cmorgan8506
Location: Canada, NL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Javascript, AngularJS, Bootstrap, HTML,
CSS, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git, PHP, WordPress, Redis, Cassandra, MongoDB.

Resume: please email for resume.

email: cmorgan8506 at gmail.com

------
detrino
Location: Las Vegas, Nevada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, C#, C, Python, Git, Subversion, Linux, Windows

Github: [http://github.com/det](http://github.com/det)

Email: chris@detrino.org

------
debjyoti
Telecom(BSS) batch application developer.

Location: Kolkata, India

Remote: ok

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: C, C++, Oracle, Perl

Resume: Please email me for resume

Email: debjyoti.majumder@gmail.com

